# would you call this a "square bowl"?



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I had fun with this one -- not sure where I first saw the shape, but it'd been in the back of my mind for a while.

It started out as a nice piece of cherry that came from friends who lost a tree to snow damage. I wanted to keep some of the natural bark edge if I could, but it felt too small a diameter log to work the regular "bark rim".

Finished with a couple of coats of spray-on shellac and 2 coats of wipe-on polycrylic.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd call it a square bowl. My friend Jamie Donaldson does a lot of these and has a good video on Youtube about making them. I made a bunch of square hand mirrors for a while but they didn't sell as well as the round ones.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats pretty unique:thumbsup:
and that is always good


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Great work Duncan :yes:, I'll bet your friends
will treasure it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Whatever it's called it's very cool. I love the natural edges. looks like you made very good use of that piece of wood.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks good :yes:
I'v seen lots of square bowls and turned a few. None with a natural edge though and I like that take.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great job Duncan.
Looks like a knuckle buster for sure......


Question......
do you rough cut any of the waste on the bandsaw to get a partial shape before you chuck it up or is that done on the lathe from a big chunk of wood?

2. how big is that actual piece?


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I gonna put this on my todo list. Thanks for posting, it looks great.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone :smile:



tcleve4911 said:


> Looks like a knuckle buster for sure......


Uh, yes (and it seems I'm a slow learner) :blink:



> do you rough cut any of the waste on the bandsaw to get a partial shape before you chuck it up or is that done on the lathe from a big chunk of wood?


It was just a cylinder cut in half vertically.


> 2. how big is that actual piece?


(From memory) the square is about 4.5" x 4.5", it stands just under 3" tall.


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

This is really great Duncan! I love the way you kept the bark on the edges. It gives the form a really earthy and organic feel. I love that! I'm a novice myself and I have yet to turn a natural edge bowl, but I will definitely keep this design in the back of my mind for when I do decide to do so! Thanks so much for the inspiration!

-Steve


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beauty!:thumbsup:

Thanks Duncan!:yes:

p


----------



## Drex (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice bowl! If you guys keep posting very cool stuff I'll never get anything else done!! I'm going to try some 12 cent pens today I saw on a Captain Eddie video! This stuff is habit forming! Should be regulated!!

One good turn deserves another!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Dunc,
If I didn't read your post, I never would have guessed that was a piece of cherry. Square-edged bowls are fun, just make sure your fingers don't get in the way of the corners, ouch. Course, you'll probably only have that happen once. Good job,
Mike Hawkins


----------

